

Ask HN: Community Driven Static Code Analysis Survey - kikas
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEl0YlhDLTVqQnFQbk8tbXMwX1BiSkE6MQ#gid=0

======
kikas
I am a recently graduated student and "future" software developer and I have
been interested in the subject of static code analysis for the past few years.
Today I am asking all of us in order to get some insight about what we as
programmers really do and want regarding static code analysis.

Here is the link of all the data collected until now.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dE...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dEl0YlhDLTVqQnFQbk8tbXMwX1BiSkE6MQ#gid=0)

Thank you for taking the time to satisfy our collective curiosity.

